# Action craft 1620 fly fisher



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome!
you should be happy with it,i love mine!

that must have cost some change to have that shipped ?


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

It cost $1,400 to tow to San Diego and $2,888 from San Diego to Honolulu. I probably got about $12,500 in it.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats on making it happen. Thats a sweet boat that should last you many years. Cant wait to see some fish pics


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet ride, I fish out of a 1720 Carbon/Kevlar one!

congrats!!!


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I had the boat for little over a month now. Didn't really fish it too hard. Working on a few things and a busy work schedule 6 days a week and 12 hour days, gotta pay those bills   
My thru-hull for the live well was leaking so that was the first thing that got taken care of.
Got the Motor Guide wireless mounted its only a 55lb a little small but does the job.








Installed a Garmin 441s today it was on sale a West Marine for $439








Installed the stick anchor I received from Any Tide yesterday. Thanks again Tide!!! looks great can't wait to use it.








Replaced the old courtesy lights that were corroded and cracked with some LEDs I found at West Marine.
















Extended the 19'6" TFO Mangrove too 21' Should work ok, if not save up for a Loop.
Hopefully I get on some fish and can post some pics of some Hawaiian Bonefish!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Who cares about bonefish...I want to see a marlin alongside that vessel!


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

looks good! just like my 1720


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Action craft are fine vessels, the 1720 carbon/kevlar that I have for sale is 1 of the best flats boats I have ever been on!!!

Your boat is looking good, keep the mods up!!!


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

you should hook up with Oliver "Oli", i believe you can contact him at 808bonefish.com
i met him 6 years back when i went over to Honolulu to surf and fly-fish the bones. hes a land-based fly guide whos Polynesian, knows those islands well, has told me stories of Molokai and the likes. he comes over here to the keys once a year and we swap bones, but those Hawaii bones are on some other level!!!!!! my buddy just got a 1993 16ft silver king and it rips!!!! aloha and mahalo!!


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

oops, sorry but i thought u had a silverking. ive fished on a few of those actioncrafts and they get skinnier


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I heard of Oli,theirs a few guides here. Im really new to this type of fishing, don't really know anyone in this game. I was offshore fishing. I think sight casting with a fly rod is harder!


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Took her out today to Kaneohe Bay. Conditions were tuff for me, I am still a rookie at this! Over cast, constant wind blowing. Did see a big school of Jacks and I did see one nice bonefish but I think he saw me first  I'll get it soon... Still a great day on the water.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sharp looking sled there Mr. C
-anytide


----------



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

Any pictures of the console? Trying to get an idea of how to setup mine and our consoles look similar


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Thanks anytide. the stick anchors works great! 
I don't have any good pics of the console but I try and take a few this weekend.


----------

